# Can klonopin help decrease high blood pressure



## lifeisflyingaway (Mar 30, 2013)

Starting to feel much better from when i started on .5 klonopin twice a day which i don't take all the time because i'm trying to avoid dependency. After today it was bumped upto 1.5mg a day (.5 extra a day). And i am trying to get to 1mg twice a day which i could probably do by my next appointment after analyzing how my psychiatrist works and seeing he likes klonopin and says that i might not need an anti-depressant because the klonopin might help with that. (Obviously since he told me that i'm going to get the maximum dose that he is willing to prescribe after that hint) So that way i can only take it a few days a week in higher doses, thus more anxiety relief those days i'm taking it and also avoiding dependency and tolerance.

But i'm trying to get my adhd addressed like i did today and surprisingly he wasn't opposed to me trying to vyvanse or straterra BUT my blood pressure showed up high today BECAUSE I did not take my klonopin today and on top of it i drank a monster energy drink. Out of all the days i could of avoided taking my klonopin i chose the wrong ****ing day! On top of that i drank a monster energy drink, so obviously my blood pressure and heart rate was high. Note to be mentioned, my blood pressure is usually a little high prior to being prescribed klonopin but it's usually because i was having anxiety and feeling stressed/depressed. I would assume that now that i am more calm when i take klonopin that my blood pressure would show up as normal, as i need to know and find out at a walgreens or cvs before my appointment. I would be very upset if i can't tread my adhd because of my blood pressure showing up a little high again.

So can klonopin have an effect on high blood pressure. I feel more calm, less anxious, etc when i am on it so i would assume it would slightly lower my blood pressure since i'm not "on the edge" or as anxious. But i could be wrong, maybe even though i'll go to my next appointment on my klonopin and feel more relaxed and calm my blood pressure might still show up as high (oh my god lets pray that doesn't happen, i'll cry).

So can klonopin lower high blood pressure, or does it have no effect on it?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

lifeisflyingaway said:


> Starting to feel much better from when i started on .5 klonopin twice a day which i don't take all the time because i'm trying to avoid dependency. After today it was bumped upto 1.5mg a day (.5 extra a day). And i am trying to get to 1mg twice a day which i could probably do by my next appointment after analyzing how my psychiatrist works and seeing he likes klonopin and says that i might not need an anti-depressant because the klonopin might help with that. (Obviously since he told me that i'm going to get the maximum dose that he is willing to prescribe after that hint) So that way i can only take it a few days a week in higher doses, thus more anxiety relief those days i'm taking it and also avoiding dependency and tolerance.
> 
> But i'm trying to get my adhd addressed like i did today and surprisingly he wasn't opposed to me trying to vyvanse or straterra BUT my blood pressure showed up high today BECAUSE I did not take my klonopin today and on top of it i drank a monster energy drink. Out of all the days i could of avoided taking my klonopin i chose the wrong ****ing day! On top of that i drank a monster energy drink, so obviously my blood pressure and heart rate was high. Note to be mentioned, my blood pressure is usually a little high prior to being prescribed klonopin but it's usually because i was having anxiety and feeling stressed/depressed. I would assume that now that i am more calm when i take klonopin that my blood pressure would show up as normal, as i need to know and find out at a walgreens or cvs before my appointment. I would be very upset if i can't tread my adhd because of my blood pressure showing up a little high again.
> 
> ...


The Enery drink effects your blood pressure by raisin it more than the Klonopin will. But as you note. Yes, if you do notice that Klonopin reduces your anxiety levels thenn probably as an effect of that and the slight musle relaxation it provides, it does slightly reduce you blood pressure levels.

But remember, stay away from the energy drink. If you have anxiety, it will have you tweaking like a $5 hooker in Tijuana.


----------

